# pool deck barrier/railing heights



## joshua Riddick (Jul 13, 2020)

want to build a 14' x 12' deck leading to my pool I already have a deck off my house and want to step down pool deck off of this original deck. 

1. do I need a barrier?/gate leading form the old deck to pool deck?

2. whats the height requirement for the barrier on the pool deck? I knowthe IRC states 48" above grade but is that from the ground or does my grade now start at the top of the deck surfaces?

3.


----------



## steveray (Jul 13, 2020)

Somewhere you need to run into a 48" high unclimbable barrier....If the other deck is climbable, then, yes, you start over.....


----------



## joshua Riddick (Jul 13, 2020)

steveray said:


> Somewhere you need to run into a 48" high unclimbable barrier....If the other deck is climbable, then, yes, you start over.....


 so just to be clear I do need to separate both decks with barrier?
deck that connects to pool is 46" off ground (pool deck will have stairs) and main deck is 69" off ground. main deck has no stairs


----------



## steveray (Jul 13, 2020)

Might need to alarm the house door....


----------



## joshua Riddick (Jul 13, 2020)

steveray said:


> Might need to alarm the house door....


alarm already in place just wondering about the actual barriers


----------



## TheCommish (Jul 13, 2020)

You need to have a barrier that separates the grade and stairs from the pool that is at least 48 inches tall, has a gate the swings away from the pool is self-closing and latching, and the latch meets it's access requirements.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jul 15, 2020)

According to the 2015 international swimming and spa code requires the barrier to be not less than 48" above *grade*. It does not say 48" above a deck or a walking surface.
There is no definition of "grade" in this code or in the IBC or IRC but only the definition of "Grade Plane" which is the average ground level. In dictionaries it usually refers to the ground level or the angle of ground level

On the other hand the IRC and the IBC requires "guards" to be a minimum height from the adjacent walking surfaces.

305.2.1 Barrier height and clearances. Barrier heights
and clearances shall be in accordance with all of the following:
1. The top of the barrier shall be not less than 48 inches
(1219 mm) above *grade* where measured on the side
of the barrier that faces away from the pool or spa.
Such height shall exist around the entire perimeter
of the barrier and for a distance of 3 feet (914 mm)
measured horizontally from the outside of the
required barrier.


----------



## tbz (Jul 15, 2020)

joshua Riddick said:


> alarm already in place just wondering about the actual barriers


It's simple, you need a 48" high barrier between everyone outside your property and your pool that meets the limits within the pool code.

If you have an alarm on all the openings exiting onto the deck that meet the pool code requirements then your house can qualify as one part of the barrier.
You now have to check to see if you can get access on to the higher deck from a stepping point that is under 48" from the grade below, which nullifies the deck meeting barrier qualifications, just because the deck's walking surface is 69" above the grade below, is there a way to access it with a foot hold not complying with the pool barrier requirements.
Example pool filter, pool heater, etc 

If good, with no access to higher deck then 

The lower deck walking surface is only 46" from grade, if you have no foot holds that reduce that distance to be less than 45 inches, then you only need to add 2 inches to the top edge with that access to be at 48" high or higher

You noted that you have steps accessing the lower deck, then you need a barrier blocking access to those steps.
If you can access the pool through a method that does not meet the minimum requirements within the pool code keeping someone from getting to the pool, then you fail.

If no matter how you walk around the property you are inhibited by a barrier that meets the pool code you are good.


----------



## steveray (Jul 21, 2020)

Well put Tom!....One of the hardest things I have to explain to a homeowner or contractor....


----------

